# Wrong Timezone on JDM Seiko Radio Wave Clock



## sdchew (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there,

Recently on my trip to Japan, I bought a nice Japan Domestic Model (JDM) Radio Wave Clock. I turned the clock on, I was very surprised that it was able to receive the Japan radio wave frequency here in Singapore and it promptly set itself to Japan standard time.

As my command of Japanese is terrible, I haven't been able to figure out how to either manually set the clock or add a GMT offset.

https://www.seiko-clock.co.jp/support/manual/manual_pdf_folder/ASF-006J.pdf

Singapore's time is one hour earlier than Japan. Would it be a crazy idea to open up the clock and try to move the hour hand back? This might be able to allow me to continue using the Japan radio wave signal.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

:rodekaartBecause it was built for the JDm I would be very surprised to find a 
firmware control for a Gmt or dst offset. Adjusting the hour hand manually could work If
it is adjustable. There is a real chance of damage though.

You shouls pose the question on both the wus Seiko citizen forum and the scwf forum. There may be some Japanese speakers who could read the document.


----------



## sdchew (Jan 31, 2010)

After massive trial and error, I actually managed to disable the radio wave function and got the clock working like a normal clock. 

One of area of initial confusion was the clock's power saving function. When there isn't sufficient ambient light, the clock stops the sweep second hand once it hits the 12 o'clock position. When sufficient light is made available, it restarts again after minute hand advances. Initially, I thought something went wrong and the clock stopped. 

All is well now!


----------



## sherifnoor (May 30, 2015)

I have the exact problem. Can you please explain how you managed to disable the radio wave function.

Thanks


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

sherifnoor said:


> I have the exact problem. Can you please explain how you managed to disable the radio wave function.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to watchuseek.

Member sdchew has not posted for more than two years.
You could try sending a Private Message. Look at the top
of the forum.

Or you might open the clock up and wrap aluminum foil around
the antenna.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

